# trouble pairing iPhone with nissan connect



## geezer2k (Jun 14, 2020)

i have a 2019 xtrail with sat nav
i can pair iphone with bluetooth but read somewhere to use nissan connect u must use the usb
i have registered with the app i enter the vin number but it asks for a pairing code of 5 numbers but that doesnt come up i cannot find the pairing code and when i click enter it cannot findt he car
any help running thro it would be apreciated
thanxk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this video clip for getting into a diagnostic mode for possible trouble shooting:


----------



## geezer2k (Jun 14, 2020)

thank checked that everything seems fine


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you've registered with the app, then you should be able to just turn on your infotainment system. Tap: Info > NissanConnect Services > Information Channels > Account Information > Car *Pairing Code*. If that's not working, there probably is a bug in the software.

If you're using a USB connection, there's no pairing code involved.; it's just "plug and play".
Here's some info from the "nissan connect" website about a USB requirement when using an Iphone:



https://www.nissan.ca/services/nissan-connect/faq.html


----------

